# Lake tahoe ... what's the best period ?



## mringalss (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi , 

i'd like to go to lake tahoe (north star exactly) during this winter but i don't know , when is the best time to go there ?
Can you help me ? 
And , i'd would like to know if someone knows the holidays period in this area , yes , i will prefer to don't have a lot of people...
Thank you very much ...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Midweek in Late March. The season is windind down for many people at that point, the snow base is at is best depth, and the snow can still be falling. If the snow isn't falling, the temps can be rather comfortable.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

March for sure. It's often the snowiest month of the season and if it's not, the sunshine don't suck either.


----------



## mringalss (Oct 17, 2010)

finally , we think to go to northstar from march the 19 , until april , the 2nd .. what do you think about these dates ? is it cool ? will it have a lot of people ? the snow ? the park ? thx


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

https://www.squaw.com/snowfall-tracker-2009-10

They got every year on the site


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

I think March might be hit or miss. I went in March once and it was already slushy and icy. February might be safer for snow conditions. But it will be colder with more people.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

You'll be fine with your current dates. I don't know how awesome Northstar will be for 2 weeks (I hope you check-out a few other resorts), but you should get snow and the base will be better in March. Think snowy thoughts!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

mringalss said:


> Hi ,
> 
> i'd like to go to lake tahoe (north star exactly) during this winter but i don't know , when is the best time to go there ?
> Can you help me ?
> ...


Best time is when it snows... had many many powder days last season..try to time your trip wth a storm moving in if you can...


----------



## mringalss (Oct 17, 2010)

thank you for all your answers ... i have an other question ?

During this period , do you know a cheap good place to sleep during about 10 days ? we'll have a car , so we could move easily ... 
Does it exist hostell in or bacpacker near northstar ? we'll be 4 .

thx


----------

